# SS 27.06.15 - Haydn #88



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Franz Joseph Haydn (1732 - 1809)*

Symphony #88 in G major, H. 1/88

1. Adagio - Allegro
2. Largo
3. Menuetto: Allegretto
4. Finale: Allegro con spirito

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy


----------



## realdealblues

Ah, Papa Haydn. Never a bad weekend with him. I'll go with my favorite this weekend.

View attachment 71577


Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## D Smith

Back on familiar ground with Haydn! I'll listen to my go-to set with Szell and and Cleveland.


----------



## shadowdancer

realdealblues said:


> Ah, Papa Haydn. Never a bad weekend with him. I'll go with my favorite this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 71577
> 
> 
> Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


I echo this. 
Bernstein + Haydn = consonance


----------



## elgar's ghost

I have only the one recording of no. 88 - Jochum with the BPO from 1961 which was on a supplemental disc to his early 1970s 'London' set with the LPO:


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm also doing Bernstein/New York










The worst thing about this set is the packaging....


----------



## GreenMamba

Going old school with Klemperer, Philharmonia


----------



## Mika

Adam Fischer box set:


----------



## AClockworkOrange

Mahlerian said:


> I'm also doing Bernstein/New York
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing about this set is the packaging....


I absolutely agree with you Mahlerian, the Packaging for this set is truly atrocious - in the same way the Wagner at the Met boxed set - both released on Sony if memory serves.

As for the Saturday Symphony, I'll be going with two recordings. Wilhelm Furtwangler & the Berliner Philharmoniker and the aforementioned Bernstein recording with the New York Philharmonic.

The Furtwangler recording was my introduction to Haydn and I enjoy as much today as when I first heard it. It may not have the best sound quality but it is an incredibly beautiful performance.

As for Bernstein, he has a wonderful way with Haydn - one which may arguably be on par if not a hair ahead of his Mahler. I have not yet heard his take on this particular Symphony so it will be interesting.


----------



## ptr

Haydn is a dish best served by hipsters! Frans Brüggen is my hipster of choice..










Orchestra of the 18th Century u. Frans Brüggen (Philips)

/ptr


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Antal Doráti and Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Triplets

Kujiken for me, with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


----------



## Jeff W

Proms Fanatic said:


> View attachment 71592
> 
> 
> Antal Doráti and Philharmonia Hungarica


I'll take a listen to this one as well. Mine has different art though...


----------



## Balthazar

One of my favorites! I'll be listening to Rattle lead the Philharmonic.










If you haven't seen it, check out this famous video of Leonard Bernstein conducting with his eyes the 4th movement with Vienna:


----------



## Haydn man

Proms Fanatic said:


> View attachment 71592
> 
> 
> Antal Doráti and Philharmonia Hungarica


Yes, this will be my choice 
A landmark set and Dorati leads polished performances
Will also try a HIP recording if time permits this weekend


----------



## Guest

Triplets said:


> Kujiken for me, with the Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment


Me too...it's the only one I've got!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I finally have a Saturday free, so I hope you don't mind if I pop in today.

I'll join AClockworkOrange with Furtwangler's recording.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Franz Joseph Haydn
Symphony no 88 in G major, H 1:88
*Kurt Masur, Israel Philharmonic Orchestra* [Helicon, 2011]

I don't own a recording, and Haydn's symphonies are not familiar to me. This was the only modern version with a full symphony orchestra I could find on Spotify, but it seems a good enough account.


----------



## Proms Fanatic

I've just completed my listening of this piece. 

While I fully acknowledge that Haydn was the King of the Symphony and laid the groundwork for all those that came after him, I'm always left wanting more whenever I listen to his symphonies.

Maybe I've just listened to too many Romantic/20th Century works to fully appreciate Haydn's body of work.


----------



## MrTortoise

This was a nice contrast to the Brian 1st from last week. Haydn was such lean composer! The symphonic vehicle this week was more like a sporty Mini Cooper instead of a giant Hummer.

I enjoyed two recordings, McGegan conducting Philharmonia Baroque Orchestra and Adam Fischer with the Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra. Both were fine but I preferred the Fischer. I'll be listening to more from his Haydn traversal. Anyone else familiar with these recordings?


----------



## Nereffid

Listening now to Tafelmusik/Bruno Weil.


----------



## Easy Goer

Fritz Reiner - Chicago Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

*Haydn*: Symphony 88, w. LPB/Kuijken. Recorded 1991, Doopsgezinde Gemeenrekerk, Haarlem, Holland. Balance Engineer: Adriaan Verstijnen.


----------



## KenOC

Listened to the Dorati #88. It's obvious why this symphony is so highly regarded. To me, the most striking part is the Trio in the 3rd movement Menuetto, a kind of grave musette with an unconventional sort of harmony, sort of Eastern European modal (or that's what it sounds like). Reminds me of some similar Beethoven efforts -- the slow movements of the 3rd Rasumovsky Quartet or the 7th Symphony, for instance. Very unusual indeed.


----------



## PeterF

I am not generally partial to the HIP performances, though their are a few exceptions.

For Symphony No.88 by Haydn I have 4 versions.

Dorati / Philharmonia Hungarica
Szell / Cleveland Orchestra
Jochum / Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Davis / Royal Concertgebouw Chamber Orchestra

It will be the version by Jochum I select.


----------



## Lord Lance

Easy Goer said:


> Fritz Reiner - Chicago Symphony Orchestra


Different and remarkable choice, good sir. Finally a performance which should excite me. Thank you.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I have 3 versions of this symphony - Kuijken, Weil and Klemperer.

























I've recently listened to Kuijken's rendition. I really enjoyed it, but I don't think this is the best version of this symphony. I'll listen to Weil and Klemperer and report back. I remember Mariss Jansons doing an excellent job though :


----------



## Lord Lance

HIPsters rejoice!:










Geezers rejoice!:


----------

